# No-Spill Brand Plastic Gas Can ?



## Robert11 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello,

Need a small plastic gas can for Snowblower.
Saw the "No-Spill" ones; these are the ones with the pushbutton.

The one I have now has that yellow tab that you have to remember to replace, and also try not to lose.
This No-Spill pushbutton one seems like a good idea.

I saw several Posts on Amazon where they say it leaks.
Others seem to love it.

a. What are your opinions on, please ?
Very concerned re safety, as can will be kept in garage under house.

b. Are there other, more or less, similar cans to look at ? Which ?

c. My old plastic gas can has loads of certified safety organization labels 
molded in. These No Spill ones seem to have none, but maybe I missed it.
Didn't seem to have any UL, The Canadian safety agency CSA (I think), 
no Fire Marshalls cert. or approval, etc. None.

Should I be concerned ? Do others have ?

Any and all comments would be most appreciated.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

those things are epa regulated trash. you will get more gas on the ground and on your hands then in the snowblower. and you get the air gasping because there is no vent


----------



## PolarNorth (Sep 7, 2015)

I just recently bought the 2.5gal No-Spill to try out this season, but haven't filled it as of yet. I will report back my experience in due course. 

As info, the No-Spill has stamped notations of "Classified to ANSI/ASTM F852-08" on the can itself. The ASTM standards have been adopted in many federal, state, and municipal government regulations.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I've got a small just rite gas can......it's the cats paws compared to the EPA stank


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

There are no good gas containers anymore.
My parents live on a lake and have watercraft and several items that require lots of fuel. My dad is in his 80's and doesn't have time to wait for an EPA regulated gas can to flow the crap fuel we can buy now.
If you have any equipment that takes 4-6 gallons of fuel like most z turns or garden tractors you can bypass the crap azz epa stuff and put a tire valve air breather in. Break off the nozzle push button lock switch. You can still achieve "sealed" status by using the valve stem cap (remove the internal valve of the stem, drill a 1/2hole in the handle side of the can, pull it through with a wire and it seals as you pull it out the 1/2 hole, youtube has many videos showing it). I know the planet is in danger, but it ain't from this.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

But now they are putting spark arrestors on the new ones. NO JOKE.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

i've had the No-Spill 1405(the 2.5 gallon one) for about a year and a half and it works great.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I *STILL* have the old style cans that are all plastic and have the vent in the back and the regular old style full flow spout. Everone who sees them wants to buy them from me. *NO SALE*. I have two 5 gal and three 2 gal. Containers. Some old gentleman just gave me a one gallon container so now I have two of the 1 gal containers. All old style. I'm happy.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Joe, ain't that the truth:facepalm_zpsdj194qh. Try holding a new ventless 5 gallon can over the fill spout on a docked boat in 80 degree weather. Takes nearly a week to drop the fuel. I venture to say more gas is spilled from cramps on the new regulated cans compared to vents "seeping" when pouring an old real flow vented can. Q-Tips can't be advertised for ear cleaning anymore and kids get carpal tunnel, I have officially aged beyond repair.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have one of these and it works great. I use for my lawn tractor, blower, weed eater..

MaxFlo & SuperFlo - Flo N' Go - Maxflo and SuperFlo photos and description.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

JT -

All my 5 gallons are Scepter MFC. I use a 5/8 (I think) DIY spout as it fits the cars nozzles. I do have a larger spout made - back when i was running diesals. I can drain the 5 gallon in close to a minute or a hair over. It goes fast...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Some of my old school cans. This is why I'm happy. Good performance.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I got an old style 2+ gas can off of ebay last year to carry with me on the Goldwing or what ever else I might need it for


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i buy these for epa cans that people give me
http://www.amazon.com/Yellow-Chilton-Briggs-Rotopax-Rubbermaid/dp/B00U7XWRS8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1443144162&sr=8-2&keywords=gas+can+vent

im one of those guys that still uses an old school 5 gallon eagle gas can for my main can


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

43128 said:


> i buy these for epa cans that people give me
> Amazon.com : 20 Yellow Fuel Gas Can Jug Vent Cap Chilton Briggs Rotopax Gott Rubbermaid Anchor : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> im one of those guys that still uses an old school 5 gallon eagle gas can for my main can


I hope the old Eagle can isn't one of those old fashioned galvanized jobs.


----------



## MPCOA (Sep 4, 2015)

Somehow I have a bunch of plastic 5 gal military jerry cans. I stick to them for diesel/fuel oil which is really the same. I do have a yellow 5 gal diesel can with a nozzle that I have never gotten to work; one of the push in twist ones, horrible. Have a new 5 gal gas can with the squeeze lock that at least works; its slow as sin and leaks down it though.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

it is but there are no leaks and nothings flaking off into the fuel


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I bought a 5 gallon plastic jug 2 winters ago. I use it just for a storage tank. Then I have a siphon hose to transfer the fuel in to (2) 2 1/2 gallon Eagle cans. Than I can pour fuel in to the machine with ease. I baby the Eagle cans and I make sure that I do not bend or hit the spouts. This gives me about 10 gallons of fuel for the winter season. Since my repower to the Briggs And Stratton 21m214, I use a lot more fuel now which is fine with having so much more power. It holds a little less than a gallon of fuel. What ever fuel isn't used over the winter season, goes right in to the car in the spring.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I *STILL* have the old style cans that are all plastic and have the vent in the back and the regular old style full flow spout. Everone who sees them wants to buy them from me. *NO SALE*. I have two 5 gal and three 2 gal. Containers. Some old gentleman just gave me a one gallon container so now I have two of the 1 gal containers. All old style. I'm happy.


 +1 on the old style plastic yellow goose neck gas can with the vent in the rear. I have two 2.5 gallon cans and one 1 gallon can. I'll be passing those gas cans down to my grand children. These new EPA regulated "no-spill" gas cans are complete garbage. It shouldn't require three hands to add gas to your lawn mower or snow blower.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I bought these for all four of my gas cans like Joe has. The flex spout and vent make filling equipment so much easier when the cans are full.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IMHO For the most part I'm very happy for the EPA because without them almost no company would take the time and spend the money to properly dispose of their waste and we'd all be sick.

This however is something that doesn't make sense. I'd rather just find a nice used "normal" one at a garage sale. Haven't used one but it sure looks like trouble. Have tried the first generation of EPA approved containers and you needed three hands to aim, pour and keep the nozzle open. :smiley-confused009:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

43128 said:


> it is but there are no leaks and nothings flaking off into the fuel


I only ask because I've heard (no proofs or anything, just heard and read) that the new corn fuel and zinc are not a good combination. If you don't see anything wrong I guess go with them.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I have 3 of those cans. I threw away my old ones after buying the first one and experiencing how easy it was to use and how well it dispensed fuel where I wanted, when I wanted, in the amount I wanted. Anyone complaining about them is nuts. They eat the old ones' lunch. No more spills, no more splashes all over the top of the whatever-I-am-trying-to-aim-for, no more gas stink in the shed. 

Minor nit: I have to be careful when replacing the lid after refilling at the gas pump. The lid can be hard to screw on. I can see how someone might think they have it tight but they don't. But it's not rocket science.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I must be old school. I mastered dispensing gasoline from the old style cans years ago with no spills. There must be some reason everybody wants to buy my old style cans from me.:huh:


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> IMHO For the most part I'm very happy for the EPA because without them almost no company would take the time and spend the money to properly dispose of their waste and we'd all be sick.
> 
> This however is something that doesn't make sense. I'd rather just find a nice used "normal" one at a garage sale. Haven't used one but it sure looks like trouble. Have tried the first generation of EPA approved containers and you needed three hands to aim, pour and keep the nozzle open. :smiley-confused009:


 I bought one of these last summer and I like it. As far as I know it is the ONLY " new style " gas can that actually works.It is worth the cost over all the others. 
Like any molded plastic item you need to check it before your first use. If there is any plastic left around the top of the can where the spout screws on, or bottom of the cap that may interfere with the cap sealing tight just trim it off with a sharp knife.


----------



## Bigal26 (Sep 29, 2014)

Eagle cans for me. If I didn't own them, I would gladly pay the upcharge for Home Depot boutique fuel than deal with the epa dumpster fires.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

actually lowes still sells them, not even that expensive really.

Shop Eagle 5-Gallon Metal Gasoline Can at Lowes.com


----------

